# Anyone know difference between '79 Scrambler Phantom and Sx-100?



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jan 7, 2019)

Mine is hand brazed and has no gusset.  Pretty sure it's a Phantom,
but the catalog show a Phantom with what looks like electroforge?
Does anyone know if early ones were hand brazed?
Thanks,
jd


----------



## marching_out (Jan 7, 2019)

Not sure about the construction but looks identical to mine. I've dated mine to 1979.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jan 7, 2019)

What's the date on your head badge?


----------



## marching_out (Jan 7, 2019)

2889


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jan 7, 2019)

Maybe all the 1st year ones were hand brazed?  Yours is less than
100 days left in the year.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 8, 2019)

LIFE OF SCHWINN said:


> Mine is hand brazed and has no gusset.  Pretty sure it's a Phantom,
> but the catalog show a Phantom with what looks like electroforge?
> Does anyone know if early ones were hand brazed?
> Thanks,
> ...





For sale ?


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jan 8, 2019)

Maybe,
I'm not done with it.
jd


----------

